

Ask HN: Review my first website design - nrbafna

http://csa.22web.net/<p>This is my first website design for the Computer Science Association, BITS-Pilani, India.
I have been learning HTML, CSS and jquery for a month now and this was the first actual work of mine. Please review it.
======
jacquesm
If you've been doing that for only 30 days you're going to go very far.

The only remark I've got right off the bat is that to load the contents of the
like this is not very friendly with respect to indexing by search engines.

~~~
nrbafna
Thanks. I do know search engines have problems indexing AJAX, but I ended up
doing it anyways because this was going to be very specific to be used mostly
within our college and others when technical festivals come around.

------
teddytruong7
I am going to agree with jacquesm on this one. You really have a very simple
and classy eye for designing a website. Good Job on this. And yes, it is a
little bit harder for the search engines to index the website.

~~~
nrbafna
thanks. I liked minimalist designs on the web, and so designed this on the
lines of those.

------
wesley
Great, except I'm not really a fan of the (slow) on hover animation, nor of
the indentation of the currently selected element.

~~~
nrbafna
The idea was to make the currently selected look distinct from others since
the URL reflects no changes. So, do I remove the effect and keep the color
change only?

------
nrbafna
Link. <http://csa.22web.net/>

